# DirecTV for Tablets - New Channels Available For Streaming



## Athlon646464

*DirecTV for Tablets - New Channels Available For Streaming*

When I opened my Android app (v3.2.6) on my Nexus 7 (2013) this morning, there were many new channels available to watch on my tablet.

Click Here For The Most Current List

As of November 13, 2014:

*In-Home Streaming:*

A&E
AMC
Animal Planet
Audience Network
axsTV (formerly HDNet)
BBC America
beIN SPORTS HD
beIN SPORTS Espanol HD
BET HD
Big Ten Network
Bloomberg HD
Bravo 
Cartoon Network
Cinemax HD East
CMT HD
CNBC
CNN
Comedy Central HD
Cooking Channel HD
Crime & Investigation 
Destination America HD
Discovery
DIY Network HD
E!
Encore Action
Encore HD East 
Food Network
Fox Business Network
Fox News
Fox Soccer Channel
Fox Sports 1
Fox Sports 2
FX
Galavision HD
Golf Channel
H2 HD
Hallmark
Hallmark Movie Channel
HBO HD East
HDNet Movies
Headline News HD
HGTV
History
IFC HD
Investigation Discovery HD
ION East HD
Lifetime
Lifetime Movie Channel HD
MegaTV
MGM HD
MLB Network
MSNBC
MTV HD
Nat Geo
Nat Geo Wild HD 
NBA.TV
NBC Sports HD
NFL Network
NHL Network
Nickelodeon East HD
Ovation
OWN HD
Palladia HD
QVC
Reelz
Science Channel
Shorts
Showtime 2
Showtime Beyond
Showtime Extreme
Showtime HD
Showtime Next
Showtime Showcase
Showtime West
Showtime Women
Smithsonian
Sony Movie Channel
Spike HD
Starz Cinema
Starz Comedy
Starz Edge
Starz HD East 
Starz In Black
Starz Kids & Family
Starz West
SyFy
TBS
Tennis Channel
The Biography Channel
TLC
TMC HD
TMC Xtra
TNT
Travel Channel
truTV
Turner Classic Movies HD 
TVLand HD
TWC Deportes HD
TWC Sports Net
Unimas HD
Universal HD
Univision
Univision Deportes HD
USA
Velocity
VH1 HD
Weather Channel
WeatherNation

*Out-of-Home Streaming:*

Audience Network
axsTV (formerly HDNet)
beIN SPORTS HD
beIN SPORTS Espanol HD
Big Ten Network
Bloomberg HD
Cinemax HD East
Cooking Channel HD
DIY Network HD
Encore Action
Encore HD East 
Food Network
Fox Business Network
Fox News
HBO HD East
HGTV
MegaTV
NBA.TV
QVC
Reelz
Shorts
Showtime 2
Showtime Beyond
Showtime Extreme
Showtime HD
Showtime Next
Showtime Showcase
Showtime West
Showtime Women
Sony Movie Channel
Starz Cinema
Starz Comedy
Starz Edge
Starz HD East 
Starz In Black
Starz Kids & Family
Starz West
Tennis Channel
TMC HD
TMC Xtra
Travel Channel
Weather Channel
WeatherNation
Univision Deportes


----------



## toobs

What is the difference between in home and out home?


----------



## tladle

toobs said:


> What is the difference between in home and out home?


In Home = Within the network that your DirecTV receivers are connected to the Internet.

Out of Home = Other than above (work, hotel, etc.)


----------



## toobs

Are the feeds live for out of home?


----------



## acostapimps

toobs said:


> Are the feeds live for out of home?


Yes


----------



## curbside

Why doesn't DirecTV have out of home streaming for channels where I can log onto the website and login with my DirecTV account? (CNN, TNT, etc)


----------



## PCampbell

They do go to TBS etc and you can use your Directv logon to watch, I did it for thr baseball playoffs.


----------



## coolman302003

For those that like number totals they are the following:
*108 channels in-home*
*44 channels out-of-home*


----------



## acostapimps

At least you wouldn't need HBOGo to watch GOT.


----------



## cypherx

I know this is likely a never, but I wish I could stream my local affiliates of NBC, CBS, Fox, ABC.


----------



## HaterSlayer

Which are new?


----------



## dengland

cypherx said:


> I know this is likely a never, but I wish I could stream my local affiliates of NBC, CBS, Fox, ABC.


Amen brother. I spend more time on those than I do any other channel. Within home is all I am looking for ....


----------



## Jasqid

Wish they would male a windows app.

Sent from my using Tapatalk


----------



## Coachbulldog

I came across this thread because, after being a customer for 12 years, I'm considering leaving Directv and have been searching for information. Out-of-home-streaming is one of the areas that is important to me and Directv has fallen well behind their competitors. I sent an email to Directv customer service and received a reply that included the following:

"_Continuing patronage of our customers is based on the same things that led them to us in the beginning, *exclusivity*, value and cost._"

When I became a Directv customer they offered many channels that were not available on my local cable provider. But times have changed and Directv has fallen behind other providers. No where is this clearer than the channels available for out-of-home-streaming. The list posted by the original poster pales when compared with what customers of other providers have available to them. I hope Directv can become more competitive in the area of out-of-home-streaming soon.


----------



## John Strk

Jasqid said:


> Wish they would male a windows app.
> 
> Sent from my using Tapatalk


Agreed!! My sister recently switched to Directv and was bragging to me about how cool the Directv app is on her iPad mini. I am getting a Surface 2 tablet soon and would love an app without having to login to their website using IE.


----------



## KyL416

curbside said:


> Why doesn't DirecTV have out of home streaming for channels where I can log onto the website and login with my DirecTV account? (CNN, TNT, etc)


Some of the channels don't have the out of home rights to all of their programming. If you go to those sites you would see things like "we'll be back soon" screens during commercial breaks and programming blackouts. i.e. the live stream on USA and Syfy's apps have to blackout all WWE programming and many movies. Because of the NFL's exclusive deal with Verizon Wireless, the NFL Network, WatchESPN and Fox Sports Go all have to blackout NFL games on mobile phones if you don't have Verizon wireless.



Coachbulldog said:


> No where is this clearer than the channels available for out-of-home-streaming. The list posted by the original poster pales when compared with what customers of other providers have available to them.


Many of those other providers that seem to have more out of home streaming just redirect you to the streams used by the network's official apps because of the reasons listed above. (Many of which DirecTV does have access to via their individual apps) For example, U-Verse Live does it for NFL, NBCU, Disney/ESPN, Fox and Turner, the side effect though is that even in home you get affected by blackouts.


----------



## sharksfan3

Slingbox solves this issue for me.


----------



## Coachbulldog

KyL416 said:


> Some of the channels don't have the out of home rights to all of their programming. If you go to those sites you would see things like "we'll be back soon" screens during commercial breaks and programming blackouts. i.e. the live stream on USA and Syfy's apps have to blackout all WWE programming and many movies. Because of the NFL's exclusive deal with Verizon Wireless, the NFL Network, WatchESPN and Fox Sports Go all have to blackout NFL games on mobile phones if you don't have Verizon wireless.
> 
> Many of those other providers that seem to have more out of home streaming just redirect you to the streams used by the network's official apps because of the reasons listed above. (Many of which DirecTV does have access to via their individual apps) For example, U-Verse Live does it for NFL, NBCU, Disney/ESPN, Fox and Turner, the side effect though is that even in home you get affected by blackouts.


I understand what you are saying about blackouts and I am well aware when it comes to sports programing that blackouts are an irritating fact of life. But the issue isn't about blackouts. Right now, there are college football games going on that customers of my local cable company can watch on their devices that I cannot because I subscribe to Directv. As for NFL on FOX, even though only Verizon customers can access the games on their phones, customers of the local cable company can watch the games on their tablets and computers.



sharksfan3 said:


> Slingbox solves this issue for me.


I know Slingbox is a way to solve the issues raised in this thread but it is a shame that Directv customers have to resort to a work around when it is part of the normal service other providers offer their customers.


----------



## KyL416

Coachbulldog said:


> I understand what you are saying about blackouts and I am well aware when it comes to sports programing that blackouts are an irritating fact of life. But the issue isn't about blackouts. Right now, there are college football games going on that customers of my local cable company can watch on their devices that I cannot because I subscribe to Directv. As for NFL on FOX, even though only Verizon customers can access the games on their phones, customers of the local cable company can watch the games on their tablets and computers.


Disney is tying the rights to their Watch products to the contract renewal and has openly stated they won't provide it outside of a renewal, DirecTV is in the process of renewing their contract with them now.

Only the providers who renewed their contract with Fox after FS1 was announced have Fox Sports Go. They tried to force everyone else to redo their contract when Fox Sports 1 debuted or be stuck with a barebones version of Speed, but no one bit and they were forced to give it to those providers at the same rate for Speed. (One article cited about 31 cents per susbscriber for Speed vs 80 cents for FS1) Right now the big ones without Fox Sports Go are Charter, DirecTV, Dish and Verizon FiOS.


----------



## Coachbulldog

KyL416 said:


> Disney is tying the rights to their Watch products to the contract renewal and has openly stated they won't provide it outside of a renewal, DirecTV is in the process of renewing their contract with them now.
> 
> Only the providers who renewed their contract with Fox after FS1 was announced have Fox Sports Go. They tried to force everyone else to redo their contract when Fox Sports 1 debuted or be stuck with a barebones version of Speed, but no one bit and they were forced to give it to those providers at the same rate for Speed. (One article cited about 31 cents per susbscriber for Speed vs 80 cents for FS1) Right now the big ones without Fox Sports Go are Charter, DirecTV, Dish and Verizon FiOS.


I know Disney has held firm to not negotiate piece meal and a new agreement with Directv is a work in progress. I'm also aware of Fox Sports attempt to play hardball with providers for their content. In both cases, Directv has a defensible position. But this doesn't change the fact that Directv does not provide access to content, WatchESPN and FoxSportsGo, that many customers want. The vast majority of these customers have no idea why Directv users can't access this content on their phones, tablets, and computers. They just know they can't and they will eventually look elsewhere if Directv doesn't make it available.


----------



## inkahauts

I have a feeling within a year everyone will have all these kinds of streaming channels. DIRECTV included.


----------



## Jacksmyname

John Strk said:


> Agreed!! My sister recently switched to Directv and was bragging to me about how cool the Directv app is on her iPad mini. I am getting a Surface 2 tablet soon and would love an app without having to login to their website using IE.


I'm using the DirecTV app on a Samsung 10" tablet. Your sister is right. The app is terrific, adds a lot of fun to being a customer of D*.


----------



## Coachbulldog

inkahauts said:


> I have a feeling within a year everyone will have all these kinds of streaming channels. DIRECTV included.


I hope you're correct. If not, Directv is going to be the target of more than a few sports fans during the college bowl season.


----------



## KyL416

It's not via the DirecTV app, but today DirecTV was added to FX Now, Fox Now and Nat Geo TV.

Also, for those who want more out of home streaming, Viacom has added live streams to their MTV, VH1, CMT and Logo apps.


----------



## cypherx

KyL416 said:


> It's not via the DirecTV app, but today DirecTV was added to FX Now, Fox Now and Nat Geo TV.
> 
> Also, for those who want more out of home streaming, Viacom has added live streams to their MTV, VH1, CMT and Logo apps.


Interesting about the Viacom streaming. A new deal must have been reached since MTV2 HD is in test mode.


----------



## KyL416

The addition of live streams isn't DirecTV specific, DirecTV has always had access to Viacom's TV Everywhere apps as part of the renewal deal they made after the dispute in 2012.

I doubt the addition of MTV2 HD was a result of a new deal considering how recent the last deal with Viacom was made, more like the success of D14's launch means that they no longer need to reserve space for some seasonal events that don't happen until late spring. (i.e. the tennis and golf tournaments usually take up their own set of HD Cinema channels seperate from the ones that usually go down nightly for RSN alternates and non-carried RSNs for sports channels)


----------



## Athlon646464

*Update: **DirecTV Android App Gets 13 More Live Streaming channels, Lollipop Support*

(androidpolice.com/) - This update brings the number of streaming channels to 110, with 51 available outside of your wifi's reach.

_(Personal comment: The update also fixed an issue with video not streaming on some tables with Lollipop. All is good now, including streaming once again on my Nexus 7(2013).)_

Full Story Here

Complete List Here


----------



## KyL416

Out of home streaming for FX, FXX, Fox Sports 1, Fox Sports 2, Nat Geo and Nat Geo Wild via the DirecTV app is now available:
http://investor.directv.com/press-releases/press-release-details/2014/FOXs-TV-Everywhere-Content-Now-Available-to-More-Than-20-Million-DIRECTV-Customers-Nationwide/default.aspx


----------



## Coachbulldog

KyL416 said:


> Out of home streaming for FX, FXX, Fox Sports 1, Fox Sports 2, Nat Geo and Nat Geo Wild via the DirecTV app is now available:
> http://investor.directv.com/press-releases/press-release-details/2014/FOXs-TV-Everywhere-Content-Now-Available-to-More-Than-20-Million-DIRECTV-Customers-Nationwide/default.aspx


Thank you for posting this. Good news, but I have question about it. Why does Directv require viewers use their app to stream Fox Sports 1 and 2 and not support the Fox Sports Go app? Seems a bit odd since customers can use their Directv login to watch programs on the Fox Now and FX Now apps.

Directv is almost at the point where they will be able to retain me as a customer. The day they announce they have an agreement to support the Watch Disney apps (ABC, ABC Family, Disney, Disney Junior, Disney HD) I am going to take advantage of my free upgrade and renew my agreement with them.


----------



## KyL416

Coachbulldog said:


> Thank you for posting this. Good news, but I have question about it. Why does Directv require viewers use their app to stream Fox Sports 1 and 2 and not support the Fox Sports Go app? Seems a bit odd since customers can use their Directv login to watch programs on the Fox Now and FX Now apps.


Fox tends to keep their broadcasting, news, entertainment and sports seperate. i.e. Century Link has everything except Fox Now, Verizon FiOS and RCN have Fox Now and Fox News Go but none of the others, Charter has everything except Fox News Go, while Dish has Fox Now but none of the other ones.

Fox Sports Go might be a little more complicated contract wise since it isn't limited to simulcasts of FS1 and FS2, it also includes content from Fox Deportes, FSN, Fox as well as some digital only content. It also might take longer to implement because of the regional restrictions on some of the content.


----------



## mws192

Additional HBO and Cinemax channels were added to the iOS apps this week, both in home and out.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## mws192

I hadn't come across this before, but DirecTV has a comprehensive listing on their site:

https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3624/kw/live%20streaming?om_rid=ABYhR5&om_mid=_BU2r6qB8-TQcVg&om_u=ABYhR5&om_i=_BU2r6qB8-TQcVg&cmp=emc-rescus-cus-self-en-dashboard-promo021015

*In-Home Streaming*


Spoiler




5 Star Max
Action Max
A&E
AMC
Animal Planet
Audience Network
axsTV (formerly HDNet)
BBC America
beIN SPORTS HD
beIN SPORTS Espanol HD
BET HD
Big Ten Network
Bloomberg HD
Bravo 
Cartoon Network
Cinemax HD East
CMT HD
CNBC
CNN
Comedy Central HD
Cooking Channel HD
Crime & Investigation 
Destination America HD
Discovery Channel
DIY Network HD
E!
Encore Action
Encore HD East 
Food Network
Fox Business 
Fox News
Fox Sports 1
Fox Sports 2
FX
FXX
FYI
Galavision HD
Golf Channel
H2 HD
Hallmark
Hallmark Movie Channel
HBO Comedy East
HBO Family East
HBO Latino East
HBO Signature East
HBO West
HBO Zone
HBO2 East
HBO2 West
HBO HD East
HDNet Movies
HLN 
HGTV
History
IFC HD
Investigation Discovery HD
ION East HD
Lifetime
Lifetime Movie Channel HD
Max Latino
Max West
More Max
Movie Max
Thriller Max
MegaTV
MGM HD
MLB Network
MSNBC
MTV HD
Nat Geo
Nat Geo Wild HD 
NBA.TV
NBC Sports HD
NFL Network
NHL Network
Nickelodeon East HD
Ovation
OWN HD
Palladia HD
QVC
Reelz
Science Channel
Shorts
Showtime 2
Showtime Beyond
Showtime Extreme
Showtime HD
Showtime Next
Showtime Showcase
Showtime West
Showtime Women
Smithsonian
Sony Movie Channel
Spike HD
Starz Cinema
Starz Comedy
Starz Edge
Starz HD East 
Starz In Black
Starz Kids & Family
Starz West
SyFy
TBS
Tennis Channel 
TLC
TMC HD
TMC Xtra
TNT
Travel Channel
truTV
Turner Classic Movies HD 
TVLand HD
TWC Deportes HD
TWC Sports Net
Unimas HD
Universal HD
Univision
Univision Deportes HD
USA
Velocity
VH1 HD
Weather Channel
WeatherNation






Out of Home:


Spoiler




5 Star Max
Action Max
Audience Network
axsTV (formerly HDNet)
beIN SPORTS HD
beIN SPORTS Espanol HD
Big Ten Network
Bloomberg HD
Cinemax HD East
Cooking Channel HD
DIY Network HD
Encore Action
Encore HD East 
Food Network
Fox Business
Fox News
Fox Sport 1
Fox Sport 2
FX
FXX
HBO Comedy East
HBO East
HBO Family East
HBO Latino East
HBO Signature East
HBO Zone
HBO West
HBO2 East
HBO2 West
HGTV
Max Latino
Max West
More Max
Movie Max
Thriller Max
MegaTV
Nat Geographic
Nat Geo Wild
NBA.TV
QVC
Reelz
Shorts
Showtime 2
Showtime Beyond
Showtime Extreme
Showtime HD
Showtime Next
Showtime Showcase
Showtime West
Showtime Women
Sony Movie Channel
Starz Cinema
Starz Comedy
Starz Edge
Starz HD East 
Starz In Black
Starz Kids & Family
Starz West
Tennis Channel
TMC HD
TMC Xtra
Travel Channel
Weather Channel
WeatherNation
Univision Deportes


----------



## KyL416

Some more changes:

Now available in home:
MTV2

Now available out of home (previously in home only):
BBC America
HDnet Movies


----------



## Laxguy

Are there major differences between what Android can stream vs. iPhone/iPad?


----------



## KyL416

Right now Web, Android and iOS have the same list of channels.

ESPN might be the real test because of the NFL's exclusive deal with Verizon Wireless for mobile rights, although if they limit the live streaming of ESPN to in home only and direct people to use WatchESPN for out of home it probably won't be a problem.


----------



## Beerstalker

KyL416 said:


> Right now Web, Android and iOS have the same list of channels.
> 
> ESPN might be the real test because of the NFL's exclusive deal with Verizon Wireless for mobile rights, although if they limit the live streaming of ESPN to in home only and direct people to use WatchESPN for out of home it probably won't be a problem.


I believe that would only impact ESPN working on cellular data, it shouldn't impact using it on WiFi.

How does the DirecTV Sunday ticket app work? Can it stream games on cellular for all providers or only Verizon? I would think ESPN would be the same if it even has the restriction.


----------



## KyL416

Verizon Wireless only has the in market mobile phone rights to games (i.e. your local Fox and CBS games, Sunday Night Football, Monday Night Football and Thursday Night Football)

WatchESPN, WatchABC (for the few ABC O&O's that carry local Monday Night Football games), Fox Sports Go, NFL Network Mobile and NBC Sports Live Extra have to black out NFL games on mobile phones but can offer them on tablets, laptops, game consoles and desktops and other devices.

Out of market rights are with DirecTV so you can watch Sunday Ticket on any wireless carrier.


----------



## KyL416

The Viacom, Unvision and Turner Networks as well as Smithsonian and OWN are now available out of home
http://investor.directv.com/press-releases/press-release-details/2015/DIRECTV-Everywhere-Now-Offers-Nearly-90-Out-of-Home-Live-Streaming-Channels-and-More-Than-120-In-Home-Live-Streaming-Channels/default.aspx

EDIT
The full list of new stations now available out of home:
CNN
HLN
Spike
TNT
TruTV
TBS
Comedy Central
TCM
OWN
Cartoon Network
Nickelodeon
TV Land
CMT
BET
MTV
MTV2
VH1
Univision
Galavision
UniMas West
Smithsonian
Palladia


----------



## cypherx

How do you get streaming to work? I restarted my phone, also logged off and back into the directv account. It just says streaming is unavailable error 3100.

iPhone 6 plus iOS 8.2


----------



## cypherx

I also tried on my iPad and it says update required but when you click update now it just takes you to the same version I already have in the iTunes Store, says "open" not update. When I go to the updates section there is no update available for the app.


----------



## dennisj00

It's working here(NCAA game on TNT). . . and I don't see any update. Did it update last week or so and are you on your home network?

Don't do an update when away.


----------



## KyL416

Yeah, you don't need an app update for channel additions. You might need to manually add the channels to the Live TV list if you have a custom selection. On Android if there's a problem usually wiping the data for the app fixes it. I'm not really familiar with recent iOS versions to see if they finally added an option to do so, if they didn't, try uninstalling the app and reinstalling it.


----------



## cypherx

Yeah it works now it might have been a temporary outage. Fine on iPhone but iPad asks to update but I already have the latest version. I'll try deleting the app and getting it again for iPad.


----------



## HaterSlayer

So happy to see big channels hitting out of home streaming


----------



## KyL416

New additions for today:
In Home only:
WE HD
Sundance TV HD

Out of Home:
BBC World News HD


----------



## KyL416

Here's a list of channels that are not available out of home via the app, but provide out of home live streaming if you login with your DirecTV account:

A&E
http://www.aetv.com/live-stream

ABC (O&O Markets only)
http://abc.go.com/watch-live

ABC Family
http://abcfamily.go.com/watch-live

Adult Swim West
http://www.adultswim.com/videos/astv/live-simulcast-west/

Bravo
http://www.bravotv.com/now/live

Cartoon Network West
http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/livetv/pacific/index.html

CNBC
http://www.cnbc.com/live-tv/

CSN Bay Area (In market only)
http://stream.nbcsports.com/rsn/index_csn-bay-area.html

CSN California (In market only)
http://stream.nbcsports.com/rsn/index_csn-california.html

CSN Chicago (In market only)
http://stream.nbcsports.com/rsn/index_csn-chicago.html

CSN Mid-Atlantic (In market only)
http://stream.nbcsports.com/rsn/index_csn-mid-atlantic.html

CSN New England (In market only)
http://stream.nbcsports.com/rsn/index_csn-new-england.html

C-SPAN
http://www.c-span.org/live/?channel=c-span

C-SPAN2
http://www.c-span.org/live/?channel=c-span-2

C-SPAN3
http://www.c-span.org/live/?channel=c-span-3

Disney Channel
http://watchdisneychannel.go.com/live

Disney Junior
http://watchdisneyjunior.go.com/live

Disney XD
http://watchdisneyxd.go.com/live

E!
http://www.eonline.com/now/live

ESPN
http://espn.go.com/watchespn/player/_/channel/espn/size/condensed/

ESPN2
http://espn.go.com/watchespn/player/_/channel/espn2/size/condensed/

ESPNEWS
http://espn.go.com/watchespn/player/_/channel/espnews/size/condensed/

ESPNU
http://espn.go.com/watchespn/player/_/channel/espnu/size/condensed/

ESPN Deportes
http://espn.go.com/watchespn/player/_/channel/espndeportes/size/condensed/

Esquire
http://tv.esquire.com/now/live

Fox Deportes
http://www.foxsports.com/foxsportsgo

FXM
http://www.fxnetworks.com/live-tv/fxm/Eastern

Golf Channel
http://livestream.golfchannel.com/

History
http://www.history.com/live-stream

Logo (Live stream available on their mobile apps)
http://www.logotv.com/app/

Longhorn
http://espn.go.com/watchespn/player/_/channel/longhorn/size/condensed/

msnbc
http://www.msnbc.com/now

NBC (O&O Markets Only)
http://www.nbc.com/live

NBCSN
http://nbcsnstream.nbcsports.com/

NBC Universo
http://www.nbcuniverso.com/now/live

NFL Network
http://nflnonline.nfl.com/nflno/console.jsp

Nick Jr (Live stream available on the iPad app)
http://www.nickjr.com/nickjr-app.html

Oxygen
http://now.oxygen.com/live

Pivot
http://watch.pivot.tv/pivottv/live247.jsp

SEC Network
http://espn.go.com/watchespn/player/_/channel/sec/size/condensed/

Sprout
http://www.sproutonline.com/now/live

Syfy
http://www.syfy.com/live

TWC Deportes (In market only)
http://www.twcdeportes.com/videos/en-vivo/livetv/player

TWC Sportsnet (In market only)
http://www.twcsportsnet.com/videos/livetv/player

Universal Sports
http://universalsports.com/video/universal-sports-network-watch-live/

USA
http://www.usanetwork.com/videos/live

The Turner and Fox cable channels let you watch the feeds from both coasts, while the Disney and NBCU channels usually give you the feed for your timezone. Many of the religious and shopping channels like EWTN, TBN and HSN also have live streaming on their websites.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Interesting we have access to CSPAN-3 streaming but not the linear channel. And so much for that with NASA moving to channel 352. NASA should have moves to 343 or 358.


----------



## KyL416

To add on to the previous post, DirecTV is now on the list of providers for the TV Everywhere streams for the AMC Networks:

AMC:
http://www.amctv.com/full-episodes/watch-live

IFC:
http://www.ifc.com/watch-now/stream

SundanceTV:
http://www.sundance.tv/watch-now/stream/

WE:
http://www.wetv.com/full-episodes/wetv-live

So basically out of the networks DirecTV carries, we're only missing Hallmark for TV Everywhere authentication:
View attachment TVE.xlsx


We also don't have Hulu authentication yet, but you can get everything that requries provider authentication with Bravo Now, Fox Now, FX Now, NBC, Oxygen Now, Syfy Now, USA Now, Watch ABC and Watch ABC Family.


----------



## KyL416

A few more changes since the last post:

Now available for out of Home streaming:
Nick Jr HD
Hallmark Channel HD
Fox Deportes HD
Hallmark Movies & Mysteries HD

MLB Network now offers live TV Everywhere streaming via the MLB at Bat app and their website:
http://m.mlb.com/network/live

Hallmark Channel Everywhere was also added a few weeks ago, so we now have access to every TVE platform available for the channels DirecTV carries:
View attachment TVE.xlsx


----------



## mws192

I wonder if they decided not to add ESPN after all? They originally said it'd launch on the Directv app shortly after WatchESPN was available.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/207378-watch-espn/?p=3337617

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Coachbulldog

mws192 said:


> I wonder if they decided not to add ESPN after all? They originally said it'd launch on the Directv app shortly after WatchESPN was available.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/207378-watch-espn/?p=3337617
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Curious, why would it be necessary for ESPN to be available through the Directv app when WATCHESPN is available? Is there an advantage to the Directv app? I ask this because I rarely use the Directv app.


----------



## inkahauts

The nice thing about using the DIRECTV app is you can switch between all the channels from within one app. No need to keep changeling apps. And you can see a full guide of all channels too.


----------



## KyL416

Now available out of home:
A&E (Using the TVE Stream)
History (Using the TVE Stream)
TWC Deportes
TWC Sportsnet


----------



## Laxguy

Thanks for the update!


----------



## KyL416

Some modifications to above, the NBCU channels are back in home only while A&E is now out of Home. Based on the raw json feed used by the app, they're working on bringing back out of home streaming to the NBCU channels using the same streams used by their TV Everywhere NOW players where there's blackouts for things that can't be cleared and promos and a be back soon slate during commercial breaks. They already use it for A&E, History, Fox Business, Fox News, TWC Deportes and TWC Sportsnet.

Now In Home:
Esquire (Using the TVE Stream)
Oxygen (Using the TVE Stream)
Sprout (Using the TVE Stream)
NBC Universo (Using the TVE Stream)


----------



## KyL416

Now available out of home (using the same streams as WatchESPN):

ESPN
ESPNEWS
ESPNU
ESPN2
ESPN Deportes
SEC Network
Longhorn Network


----------



## Laxguy

All right! 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mws192

NBC O&O networks now appear available to stream within the app as I have access to my local WNBC station. 

Location services required.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horace clark

About time. Now just add cbs, abc & fox locals. Then of course the icing on the cake would be if they added YES network. Probably not in our lifetime.


----------



## dennisj00

I'm not seeing any locals (Charlotte market) but I just turned on Location Services for the app this morning. I saw the notice in the recent update but I generally keep them off for apps other than weather.


----------



## KyL416

It uses the same streams as the NBC app so it's only available in markets with an O&O affiliate:
KNBC Los Angeles
KNSD San Diego
KNTV San Francisco
KXAS Dallas
WCAU Philadelphia
WMAQ Chicago
WNBC New York
WRC Washington, DC
WTVJ Miami
WVIT Hartford

It uses NBC's geodetection so even if you have WNBC and/or KNBC as a DNS feed you won't be able to watch with the app unless you are in the NYC or LA area.

If you're in an O&O market for ABC, it's not on the DirecTV app yet, but you can already watch it live via the WatchABC app:
KABC Los Angeles
KFSN Fresno
KGO San Francisco
KTRK Houston
WABC New York
WLS Chicago
WPVI Philadelphia
WTVD Raleigh

CBS has live streaming in a lot more markets, but it requires a seperate subscription to CBS All Access:
http://cbsi.force.com/CBSi/livetv


----------



## KyL416

Fuse and Al Jazeera America are now available for out of home streaming


----------



## cypherx

Our local NBC affiliate, WCAU Philadelphia (10) just hangs at loading. I tried a few other out of home channels and they all work. Well VH1 gave me a URL error but I retried it and it worked. Al Jazeera, Fuse, MTV, MTV2, VH1, all played but no NBC.


----------



## KyL416

horace clark said:


> Then of course the icing on the cake would be if they added YES network. Probably not in our lifetime.


Check out Fox Sports Go, DirecTV now has access to in market streaming of the Fox owned RSNs, including YES. They don't offer 24/7 streaming though, just live events and select other programming. Fox also recently signed a deal with MLB to deliver in market streaming of RSN games starting next season.


----------



## Coachbulldog

KyL416 said:


> Fox also recently signed a deal with MLB to deliver in market streaming of RSN games starting next season.


This is a good start but it should be noted this agreement only includes 15 teams. As of now, none of the teams that have contracts with ROOTSports; Astros, Pirates, Rockies, Mariners, will have in market streaming available. Ironically, the ROOTSports regional channels are owned by Directv-AT&T.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Coachbulldog said:


> This is a good start but it should be noted this agreement only includes 15 teams. As of now, none of the teams that have contracts with ROOTSports; Astros, Pirates, Rockies, Mariners, will have in market streaming available. Ironically, the ROOTSports regional channels are owned by Directv-AT&T.


In addition to Root Sports, Comcast, MASN, NESN, and TWC-LA have not sign up either.


----------



## Coachbulldog

TheRatPatrol said:


> In addition to Root Sports, Comcast, MASN, NESN, and TWC-LA have not sign up either.


Thanks for the update. I focused on ROOTSports because I'm Rockies fan (I know-sad) and I live in their market.


----------



## KyL416

Live out of home streaming for the ABC and Fox O&O's are now available on the app, like the NBC streams, they are only available in market (so location services must be enabled) and they are not available to DNS viewers.

The ABC station list is a few posts above

For Fox:
KDFW Dallas
KSAZ Phoenix
KMSP Minneapolis
KRIV Houston
KTBC Austin
KTTV Los Angeles
KTVU San Francisco
WAGA Atlanta
WFLD Chicago
WJBK Detroit
WJZY Charlotte
WNYW New York
WOFL Orlando
WOGX Ocala
WTTG Washington, DC
WTVT Tampa
WTXF Philadelphia


Live out of home streaming for Disney XD is also now available (via the same streams used by Watch Disney XD), they also have the framework to enable streaming for the rest of the Disney channels that have Watch apps, but didn't add them yet.


----------



## mws192

Thanks for the heads up. I'm seeing WABC and WNBC but no WNYW here in the NYC DMA.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## thyname

I see the NBC affiliate (channel 4) but I don't see the ABC and Fox affiliates. I live in DC metro area


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KyL416

Yeah, the removed them and Disney XD last night, it was probably a test run.


----------

